# On release, do your birds circle clockwise or anti-clockwise?



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

When you release your birds on a training toss, if they circle, what direction do they circle in? 

Assuming that you are facing home, do they always make a turn/circle to the left (anti-clockwise) or to the right (clockwise)? 

When they finally orient, is it from a clockwise or anti-clockwise rotation?


Is this like the direction of water when you flush the toilet that it is dependent on where you are globally?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

irishsyndicate said:


> When you release your birds on a training toss, if they circle, what direction do they circle in?
> 
> Assuming that you are facing home, do they always make a turn/circle to the left (anti-clockwise) or to the right (clockwise)?
> 
> ...


LOL........you're serious? Are you bored??...LOL
I don't think my birds go one way or the other specifically..........sometimes they don't circle at all........they just head straight home..........at least while I can still see them.........LOL


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> LOL........you're serious? Are you bored??...LOL
> I don't think my birds go one way or the other specifically..........sometimes they don't circle at all........they just head straight home..........at least while I can still see them.........LOL


LOL ... no... did you read the article in the Digest about Randall Berky trying to control the direction of circle on arrival?


----------



## brandonf (Jul 26, 2009)

this is a very interesting question. 
i would like to know what the answers are from some of the people that release daily or there abouts


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I watch my neighbors all the time and they circle in the counter clock-wise position. min


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Both ways.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

irishsyndicate said:


> LOL ... no... did you read the article in the Digest about Randall Berky trying to control the direction of circle on arrival?


No I didn't. Don't get the Digest any more. What would be the reason for controling the direction?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

My birds seem to circle clockwise, unless they already know the way home. Then it is straight as an arrow. I usually release my birds in a counterclockwise direction because they circle clockwise. I have certain spots North, then West, then South, then East. These spots are at half mile, one mile, five miles, ten miles, twenty miles and twentyfive. After that I just take them anytime I am out and about and release them wherever I am.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Very interesting question indeed.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I think Barky is talking about what way they circle or hook as they come into the loft. He is the best at trapping quick.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mine seem to circle clockwise, knowing this you can take them to release points and they will cover territory they had seen before as you know how they circle to get their barrings.


----------

